# That little faggot's got his own jet airplane/That little faggot, he's a millionaire



## DaveNay

Not in Canada!

http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2011/01/canadas-much-ado-about-money-for-nothing.ars


----------



## muleman RIP

Wonder what they think now that he has a kid with his lover!


----------



## pirate_girl

I think most music lovers the world over fell in love with the song, faggot and all.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Wonder what they think now that he has a kid with his lover!


Who?


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Who?


Elton John


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Elton John


Oh ok, you lost me there.
I thought I'd read an article in Rolling Stone back then that said it was referencing Simon Le Bon or something- given the time the song came out and at that time Duran Duran were at their peak too.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

It's not about Elton John 

It's a song by the Dire Straights and the PC police in Canada are on the warpath to ban it because it is "hateful" towards homosexuals.

No freedom of speech in Canuckistan.


----------



## fubar

Well
 .
  .
*The little faggot does have his own jet airplane!!*


----------



## muleman RIP

PBinWA said:


> It's not about Elton John
> 
> It's a song by the Dire Straights and the PC police in Canada are on the warpath to ban it because it is "hateful" towards homosexuals.
> 
> No freedom of speech in Canuckistan.


Elton John is the little faggot with his own jet airplane the song is about! At least that is what I had always heard when the song was a hit way back when.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Elton John is the little faggot with his own jet airplane the song is about! At least that is what I had always heard when the song was a hit way back when.


This source said it was Boy George! 

the "faggot" mentioned in this song is not Elton John.  it is in  reference to Boy George as he was the frontman of Culture Club at the  time and was also near the height of its popularity.
http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=1091


----------

